# question on building audiopipe



## yiluss

Hello all,

As you can see in the pictures, my 6.5 speaker doesn´t fit in the 6" pvc pipe, only 2 screws find their way to the pipe, any suggestions on how to fit the speaker with the 4 screws ?


----------



## Polaris425

Hmmm...... A small ring of some sort, wood, plastic, that was onlt about an 1/8 thick & had the same OD as the ID of that pipe, would probably work great.


----------



## sweeper

put a cap on and cut the hole to fit the speakers in the cap. Make sure to use a flat cap and not a rounded one.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## yiluss

sweeper said:


> put a cap on and cut the hole to fit the speakers in the cap. Make sure to use a flat cap and not a rounded one.


I´m a little lost, what kind of cap, or where do I get one?

thanks for your help


----------



## Polaris425

pipe cap. should have them at the same place that sells the PVC.


----------



## Yesterday

just get a coupler and cut it in half. that way you can use the same one piece for both sides


----------



## RDs Neighbor

The pipe you are using has a 6" ID. The suggested Cap or any 6" fitting will have an ID total of the pipe ID as well as the thickness of the pipe. In short, bigger hole.


----------



## Polaris425

RDs Neighbor said:


> The pipe you are using has a 6" ID. The suggested Cap or any 6" fitting will have an ID total of the pipe ID as well as the thickness of the pipe. In short, bigger hole.


yes but if he glues the cap on, then cuts out just what needs to be removed the speaker will bolt right to it....


----------



## RDs Neighbor

If he could use the open end of a fitting, he wouldn't have to cut anything. It would sit right in. I was thinking two back to back 90's, or we did some for my buddies bike that were two seperate 45's mounted to a fiberglass board. One on each side of the front rack, pointing at the rider. Problem is not sure where to mount the amp on a brute. He had a n outlander, we mounted his to the roof of the rear trunk, and sliconed it shut. Came out nice, especially when he rhinoed the speaker pipes.

If the rad is relocated, the amp could be mounted in another pipe under the hood.

Just a suggestion. 

Oh..Be carefull on sizing your amp. The OEM batteris are not designed to be used for prolonged load like an amp. They are for cold crank amps. I can tell you all about guys burning batteries up. A good replacement Intersate brand is $130.00 (here at least).


----------



## sweeper

Most people around here are putting the amp inside the speaker pipe with the speakers, mounted to a board that just slides inthe pipe and silocone in place. I was thinking like polaris 425 said about the cap.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

"If he could use the open end of a fitting, he wouldn't have to cut anything. It would sit right in. I was thinking two back to back 90's, or we did some for my buddies bike that were two seperate 45's mounted to a fiberglass board. "




You know what, now that I think about it, we did glue a piece of pipe down in the fitting, to give us something to screw the speaker to cause we had the same trouble LMAO..... MY BAD, I probably confused the entire thread....what an idiot.....I just get so excited...


----------



## sweeper

I stay cornfused!


----------



## sookiesmacker

Cut about a one inch thick piece out of the six inch pipe. (It'll look like the piece in polaris's pic)

Then cut the piece up into 2.5 inch pieces (you're actually cutting the pipe apart here)

Take the small pieces and pipe cement them flush on the inside edge of the area your speakers are gonna bolt up. (4 per side spaced apart where your speaker bolt pattern is) I use visegrips to hold it together until it cures. These tabs that you glued on will give you plenty of space to drill holes for the speaker screws.

I'm not very good at giving directions, but I try. If I can help drop me a PM.




Just sayin'


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ That's pretty much the same way I was gonna do mine.


----------



## yiluss

I thank you all very much for your comments, they are very helpfull, I´ll try some of the ideas you all gave me, I will post pictures once I finish the job :mimbrules:


----------



## yiluss

Thanks to all for your help, here are some pictures of how I did it

Glued a piece of pipe inside the piece that is going to hold the speaker, so this way I have plenty of room for the screws










This is how I put the amp, using a metal bracket instead of a piece of wood



























Used the supplied gasket of the speakers and put it between the pipe and the speaker, but also I cut a piece of neoprene to put it between the speaker and the grill of the speaker, so this way has extra protection against moisture, dust, etc



















I did finish it today, but didn´t take pictures, I still need to paint it


----------



## phreebsd

yiluss, that bracket you made to hold the amp is a great idea. looks very good!
Now you can jam the kid frost!


----------



## sookiesmacker

Congrats on the stereo!!!!!!!!!!!

If you need any ******* music, give me a holler.

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:







Just sayin'


----------

